# [Xine] ne marche plus, et peux pas re-emerger

## Trevoke

```
$ xine

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.5.

(c) 2000-2007 The xine Team.

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  1717

  Current serial number in output stream:  1717

```

```
 # emerge xine-ui

[...]

[...]

network.c:1:2: warning: #warning IMPLEMENT POST SUPPORT

videowin.c: In function ‘have_xtestextention’:

videowin.c:177: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘XTestQueryExtension’

videowin.c:177: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘XTestQueryExtension’

mv -f .deps/snapshot.Tpo .deps/snapshot.Po

videowin.c: In function ‘video_window_init’:

videowin.c:1500: warning: ‘xine_xmalloc’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/xine/xineutils.h:156)

videowin.c: In function ‘video_window_reset_ssaver’:

videowin.c:2287: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘XTestFakeKeyEvent’

videowin.c:2287: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘XTestFakeKeyEvent’

make[4]: *** [videowin.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/viewlog.Tpo .deps/viewlog.Po

mv -f .deps/setup.Tpo .deps/setup.Po

mv -f .deps/tvset.Tpo .deps/tvset.Po

mv -f .deps/stream_infos.Tpo .deps/stream_infos.Po

mv -f .deps/post.Tpo .deps/post.Po

mv -f .deps/xine_remote-network.Tpo .deps/xine_remote-network.Po

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1/work/xine-ui-0.99.5/src/xitk'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1/work/xine-ui-0.99.5/src/xitk'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1/work/xine-ui-0.99.5/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1/work/xine-ui-0.99.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1 failed:

 *   emake failed.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3205:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1/work/xine-ui-0.99.5'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1, Log file:

```

Quid?

----------

## netfab

Une piste :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> media-video: can update DEPEND to || ( <x11-proto/xextproto-7.1 >=x11-libs/libXtst-1.1 )
> 
> or close this bug as INVALID for mixing stable and unstable parts of X.org
> ...

 

bug #291141

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai reussi a le re-emerger, mais .. Ca ne marche toujours pas. J'ai l'impression que l'erreur ne vient pas de xine - j'obtiens la meme erreur quand je lance glxinfo ou glxgears ... Je vais devoir recolter plus d'info.

----------

